# Shoot a DXT with a B-stinger.



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

yes i do...i just bought one for my dxt 2 weeks ago and love it...i use the 8.5 inch 11 oz in lost cam...at first it felt too heavy until i drew the bow...wow what a difference.


----------



## Aka (Apr 25, 2009)

The Bull, how did you know what size to get? They told me to get a 10.25" and a 8oz. to start with. shorter is better for spot & stock i would think.
Now your bow shoots better. like Night & Day? Groups got tight?

Aka


----------

